# Проблема с Gentoo на сервере.

## kapecitis

Доброго времени суток.

Я новичок, у меня возникла проблема с ОС Gentoo.

Установил (собрал) Gentoo на сервер, по мануалу, всё ок!

Сервер - HP ProLiant DL380 G5 (2х Intel Xeon 5110 1.6 GHz)

При загрузке ОС, в самом начале, после определения процессоров (или ядер процессоров), зависает на секунд 20, а потом вылетают "много букв и цифр". 

Фото проблемы: 

http://i013.radikal.ru/1705/9b/0ea8914764ea.jpg

Помогите, пожалуйста, ОС сильно заинтересовала.

----------

## cyberhoffman

```
genkernel --install initramfs
```

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --install initramfs
> ```
> ...

 

не помогло...

----------

## cyberhoffman

Как вариант можно попробовать загрузиться с SystemRescueCD, взять оттуда рабочий конфиг ядра, chroot-нуться в неработающую систему и собрать новое ядро.

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> Как вариант можно попробовать загрузиться с SystemRescueCD, взять оттуда рабочий конфиг ядра, chroot-нуться в неработающую систему и собрать новое ядро.

 

Сейчас так себя ведёт ОС.

http://s002.radikal.ru/i198/1705/ae/12b31bc9efde.jpg

http://s014.radikal.ru/i328/1705/01/a8fa604bf7f3.jpg

А как взять рабочий конфиг ядра с , в моём случае, livedvd?

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А как взять рабочий конфиг ядра с , в моём случае, livedvd?

 

Если с livedvd запускается и все железки работают при этом, подозреваем наличие рабочего конфига ядра, который можно взять, например, тут - /proc/config.gz таким, например, образом:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   
> 
> А как взять рабочий конфиг ядра с , в моём случае, livedvd? 
> 
> Если с livedvd запускается и все железки работают при этом, подозреваем наличие рабочего конфига ядра, который можно взять, например, тут - /proc/config.gz таким, например, образом:
> ...

 

Хм, после копирования конфига ядра , ядро нужно будет пересобрать?

----------

## cyberhoffman

Рекомендую почитать https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade/ru

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Хм, после копирования конфига ядра , ядро нужно будет пересобрать?

 

Разумеется. Это несложно, даже интересно.

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   
> 
> Хм, после копирования конфига ядра , ядро нужно будет пересобрать? 
> 
> Разумеется. Это несложно, даже интересно.

 

Благодарю за ответ! Буду пробовать.

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   
> 
> А как взять рабочий конфиг ядра с , в моём случае, livedvd? 
> 
> Если с livedvd запускается и все железки работают при этом, подозреваем наличие рабочего конфига ядра, который можно взять, например, тут - /proc/config.gz таким, например, образом:
> ...

 

После проделанных манипуляций , и не только этих, получил следующее:

http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1705/79/f3adbcfc3c0f.jpg

http://s019.radikal.ru/i605/1705/4b/7a2c927a4239.jpg

http://s46.radikal.ru/i111/1705/a0/53a9a6528846.jpg

http://s019.radikal.ru/i604/1705/90/9ce391ff03f1.jpg

----------

## cyberhoffman

initramfs после компиляции ядра был собран?

Конфиг загрузчика был обновлён? В случае с grub:

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Что лежит сейчас в /boot и в /usr/src?

```
ls -l /boot

ls -l /usr/src
```

----------

## kapecitis

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> initramfs после компиляции ядра был собран?
> 
> Конфиг загрузчика был обновлён? В случае с grub:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Да, всё было сделано.

Я не рядом с сервером , не могу посмотреть.

----------

## kapecitis

Всё получилось после отключения acpi , прописав acpi = off в grub , и genkernel --oldconfig.

----------

